# Changing Personalities? Help!



## Karina (Jan 30, 2012)

Hello!

Recently I've noticed changes in Leo's personality...maybe becasue he is out of the puppy phase. He is now 15 months old. Aww no longer a baby!:wub:

Last week he went down the stairs of our two-story home alone for the very first time! Since we got him (at the age of 6mos), he was been terrified of going down stairs, and sometimes he would not even go down the sidewalk while on a walk. BUT...I dont know what happened that now he feels so confident at the stairs and does it extremely well for such a little guy (I only let him go down if I'm watching though :biggrin. 

Also, he has begun to jump of much higher things that he normally would not have in the past, (couch, chair, etc). I used to be able to put him on a chair when I needed him to stay still for a bit but now he will just jump off without thinking of it. I don't like this as I am afraid of him getting hurt. 

But the biggest problem of all is that he has begin to go potty in places other than his potty pad indoors. He went from being very accurate and peeing on his pad every time, to now only sometimes. Help! I dont know what to do. Do I need to start the training all over again? 

Have your fluffs gone through this rebellious phase? Have you seen their personalities change over time?

Thanks for any advice. :tender:


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Hi Karina! Dogs continue to develop even after the puppy first-year is over. Here is an excerpt from a good article (but very long) regarding his particular stage. Leo is probably much more confident now (ie. jumping etc) and his potty-problem sounds like marking behaviors. I'd give him less freedom and start with Potty Training 101 and advance forward until he can be trusted again.

"*Critical Behavior Periods:*
Age (weeks) 35 - 56. Functional. Many dogs become more serious about protective-aggressive behaviour. A general persistence in behaviour problems is noted and corrections become more difficult.

Age (weeks)104 - 208. Achievement. Protective-aggressive behaviour can become especially purposeful. Problem behaviour appears to become self-rewarding, habitual. Corrections markedly more difficult

*SECOND FEAR IMPRINT PERIOD 6 to 14 MONTHS*

Characteristics: Sexual maturity, hormonal changes. Fearfulness of new situations, objects, people, other dogs. Male dogs begin lifting legs. Some individuals will pass through this periods faster than others, often with no noticeable problems. Others may display marked changes in behaviour in strange situations."


Obi is also 15 months and he is definitely more protective than he was at 9 months. I think the mental and behavior changes continue although they appear at their "adult" physique. 

I think of it like being an 18year old human-- you are officially an adult and may look like one too... but mentally, FAR from it


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

My Bailey is the same age, an adult boy now (even though he doesn't always act like it!).

Has Leo been neutered? That's the #1 reason males will potty inappropriately after a year old.

I'd suggest getting stairs/ramps for furniture so he won't jump off it.

I am loving the second year and having a "big boy". I worked really hard training Bailey when he was a puppy and it has really paid off now that he is an adult. If you didn't train Leo enough as a puppy, I'd really recommend classes now. At a year old he is still really trainable.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Think some training classes with Leo would be a good idea


----------



## Karina (Jan 30, 2012)

Yes this makes total sense! He has just recently started lifting his leg, its cute! 

This was such a good clip from this article. Thanks! Its interesting to me how much his personality has changed with some of those characteristics specifically. I've taken on Potty Training 101 again, he's doing very well but still has some accidents. 

Thanks again! :thumbsup:





hoaloha said:


> Hi Karina! Dogs continue to develop even after the puppy first-year is over. Here is an excerpt from a good article (but very long) regarding his particular stage. Leo is probably much more confident now (ie. jumping etc) and his potty-problem sounds like marking behaviors. I'd give him less freedom and start with Potty Training 101 and advance forward until he can be trusted again.
> 
> "*Critical Behavior Periods:*
> Age (weeks) 35 - 56. Functional. Many dogs become more serious about protective-aggressive behaviour. A general persistence in behaviour problems is noted and corrections become more difficult.
> ...


----------



## Karina (Jan 30, 2012)

Thanks for the advice!! I really would like to get Leo into some training. He is really good at basic commands like sit, stay, down but sometimes the "wild puppy" in him still comes out and can be hard headed still. 





Ladysmom said:


> My Bailey is the same age, an adult boy now (even though he doesn't always act like it!).
> 
> Has Leo been neutered? That's the #1 reason males will potty inappropriately after a year old.
> 
> ...


----------

